# Any tree experts here?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a desert willow that is pushing my shed up against a wall. I want to know if I can cut a notch into the trunk of the tree for clearance without killing the tree. 

I thought I had plenty of clearance when I built the shed and I can’t believe the tree has gotten that much bigger from what I remember. It’s almost like the tree is twisting into the shed although I keep the branches cut on the shed side so that it don’t bend into it.










Anyway I just want to use my chain saw to cut about 1” clearance between the tree and the shed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's growing that fast notching the trunk won't help. You run a risk of killing the tree anytime the bark is cut so you shouldn't be doing that every couple of years. I think it's time to cut the tree down or move the shed. Sooner or later one whole side of the tree will need to be trimmed.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you like the tree, move your shed over about a foot.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

hwebb99 said:


> If you like the tree, move your shed over about a foot.


well the shed could be moved, but not too easily because it up against a block wall and I have some supports in the center. I'd have to raze it up quite a bit to craw underneath to move or add supports. it would be better to cut the tree and plant another. 
I might go ahead with cutting the notch and plant a new tree near by. Then hope the new tree will grow enough to provide shade before the old tree comes down.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleeper said:


> well the shed could be moved, but not too easily because it up against a block wall and I have some supports in the center. I'd have to raze it up quite a bit to craw underneath to move or add supports. it would be better to cut the tree and plant another.
> I might go ahead with cutting the notch and plant a new tree near by. Then hope the new tree will grow enough to provide shade before the old tree comes down.


I'm in the same boat. I've got an oak tree that is a few hundred years old that was leaning to begin with and I built my shop next to it. At the time there was a foot space between the tree and the building and over the last 20 years the tree has slowly fallen into the building. The tree provides a lot of shade for the building but I know I'm going to have to cut it down. Whats bad though is I'm old and the tree will have to be cut from the top down. I'm not sure I'm up to the task anymore.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I needed to remove a large box elder tree that shaded my living room---I planted a couple of good maples and waited several years before I axed the ugly old one---

The living room was hot as can be for a few years ,as I waited for the maples to mature.

I like the maples---


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I had another tree in the far corner that was messing with my wood storage shed plus it was starting to raise and crack the block wall between my neighbor’s yard and mine. I was hoping to have my son take care of it on one of his trips home from the Army, but I lucked out.

The neighbors had a professional tree company trim all their trees. One of the guys was climbing up those trees like a monkey cutting each branch down from the top. He was standing on my wall waiting for the other guys to haul the cut branches out to their truck on the street and I asked him how much he would charge me to cut mine down. He told me if I paid him $100 cash and take care of the cuttings, he would do it during his lunch break so I said yes and hell yes. 

That guy was strong as a gorilla and not only did he cut all the branches into small manageable pieces, but he cut the main trunk from the top about 25 ft high into 3ft pieces and tossed them over my shed roof into my yard.  

Oh man I was just so impressed that he cut it done in less than a ½ hour without a mess that I gave him $150. :smile:

The tree was behind this shed and thats me doing the roofing.


----------



## briwayjones (Sep 1, 2015)

It will more than likely kill it. It may take a few years if not quickly but most likely it will kill it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

briwayjones said:


> It will more than likely kill it. It may take a few years if not quickly but most likely it will kill it.


 Well if things work out for me, I may be out of here by then and the shed will be going with me. I really need to retire this year and I’m taking it one month at a time. 

When I bought this place, I bought it because of all the trees. I live in the desert where the sun will kill you and trees are the only thing that can save you if you like it outdoors as I do. The people who are moving in these days don’t like trees and I hear trees coming down all the time around the neighborhood by new people moving in so I expect that the new owners will probably cut down the tree anyway. I just don’t understand where these people are coming from and feel that they shouldn’t be moving here if they don’t understand how hot it actually gets here. 

We had new people move in down the street only a few months ago and already they cut down a beautiful tree in the front of their house this weekend that shaded their whole driveway. We have full sun all day long and the concrete gets so hot that it’s still radiating in the morning. 

I planted trees on each side of my driveway to shade not only my concrete but also my cars when they are parked out there.


----------



## briwayjones (Sep 1, 2015)

Sleeper said:


> When I bought this place, I bought it because of all the trees. I live in the desert where the sun will kill you and trees are the only thing that can save you if you like it outdoors as I do. The people who are moving in these days don’t like trees and I hear trees coming down all the time around the neighborhood by new people moving in so I expect that the new owners will probably cut down the tree anyway. I just don’t understand where these people are coming from and feel that they shouldn’t be moving here if they don’t understand how hot it actually gets here.
> 
> We had new people move in down the street only a few months ago and already they cut down a beautiful tree in the front of their house this weekend that shaded their whole driveway. We have full sun all day long and the concrete gets so hot that it’s still radiating in the morning.
> 
> I planted trees on each side of my driveway to shade not only my concrete but also my cars when they are parked out there.


That's sad, I couldn't live anywhere without a lot of trees and green. That's sad that they're cutting down the trees that will grow there in the desert. Especially if they help keep things cool in a hot sunny place. You would think people would want the little bit of relief they offer.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Shy of cutting them down, it's tough to kill a desert willow. Even then, the roots will remain alive & attempt to produce another tree.


----------

